# Monitor is..vibrating? Please Help.



## wvagte (Jan 5, 2011)

I was using an old monitor (nec multisync lcd1720m) as my 2nd monitor for my laptop, I like having dual monitors. Today I decided that I wanted a better monitor to watch movies on so I switched it out with the family desktop monitor, a Gateway HX2000. So I switch them, and plug it in to my laptop, and turn on a tv show and first thing I notice is the monitor seems to be..vibrating. It's like the monitor has lines that are shaking, and it's very hard to enjoy watching something when the image is shaking. I don't recall the old monitor doing this. 
I restarted my laptop to see if the monitor needed to adjust with the laptop or something, but it's still doing it. I tried changing the resolution as well, no effect. 
My laptop monitor is fine. Also, I don't think this monitor had this problem when it was hooked up to the desktop, I'm sure my family would have brought it to my attention, so I assume there's a hardware compatibility issue, and I'll have to go back to my old monitor.
Just want to check to see if there's anything I can do to make the picture perfect, because I would like to use this monitor if I'm able to fix it. Also, a little worried if this would happen if i bought a new monitor..because this one is still pretty new (2 years old). 
Looking forward to hearing any suggestions, thanks.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Well at the back of those monitors, there is and electron gun, which could be faulty, i would not use the monitor any more as it could be emitting dangerous radiation, the glass tube could be cracked inside and that is what's probably causing this problem.


----------



## wvagte (Jan 5, 2011)

except that I don't recall this problem when the monitor was plugged in to the desktop it came with.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

Plug it back in to the desktop or another computer and then see what happens, if it vibrates, it's broken, if not it's some sort of incompatibility with the monitor and the laptop.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not a CRT...the "new" monitor that the OP referenced is a LCD. 

As noted, test again on the other computer. Verify the resolution and refresh rate. It's also possible that the laptop video chipset isn't capable of pushing dual monitors at that resolution.


----------



## wvagte (Jan 5, 2011)

the resolution is 1600 x 900 with 60Hz..my laptop monitor is also 60Hz and 1280 x 800, I will test it again on it's original computer, but assuming that it works fine with no lines vibrating, is there anything to do? I'm not sure why an older monitor would work and this one doesn't, so I'd like to think there are some settings I can change to make it function normally.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it works, try lowering the res. I doubt you are pushing the CRT at 1600x900. As I stated, many laptop chipsets don't have the power to push dual screens at high resolutions.


----------

